# crawdad issue !!!



## 1yeldud1 (Jan 26, 2010)

Ok - I have a crawdad that insists on digging holes under my wood shop and in the flower beds that my wife has planted around this building - I have made it my mission to "evict" this unwanted guest. We have locked horns and thus far he has won. I have made the decision to NOT use chemicals to rid my yard of this gentleman but I am in need of help anybody have any suggestions - I have tried filling in his holes with dirt, small rocks, and even moth balls. He is a WISE and CUNNING soldier. any suggestions - lol


----------



## 69BBNova (May 1, 2012)

I hate saying this but could you flood its entire den by running a water hose?


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Here is a solution guaranteed to work.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

THIS LINK may Help.

Maybe I have the Wrong "Animal"??? I though these things lived in the Water, or nearby.

That LINK will take you to 1,000's of Homemade Crawdad Traps.

Similar to the one below. Believe it is to baited with Fresh Raw Fish. As Jim Said Raw Liver would also do the job.

*Just as long as I DON'T Have to eat that Stuff!! (LIVER) *

888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888










888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

Bait him with raw liver on a string. Will not let go of it so no need for a hook nor to harm him. We used to catch them by the hundreds to sell for fish bait.


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

A quick google search taught me that racoons eat crawdads. Just let a couple loose under the house. When they're done eating shoot the racoons.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Oh My God!!! *" When they're done eating shoot the racoons."*

Joe! You're a Terrible Person! ....LOL….

Well …... Actually The Squirrels in my Attic drive me Nuts!! Might be a Good Solution to get rid of them!!

Changed my Mind ….. *Thanks Joe!!*


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

I'd have thought a 5 iron would do the trick.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

Crawdads (aka crawfish) are scared of people, especially those in south Louisiana. Crawfish are food to us. I can send you a recipe for crawfish étouffée-you can post it by his house and it should make him run away FAST!


----------



## 1yeldud1 (Jan 26, 2010)

LOL - thanks for the ideas - this creature and I are at battle - I will give the ideas a try - possibly water under the floor wont work now as it is 10 degrees in Missouri - I promise i wont EAT the liver OR the crawfish - Keep coming with the ideas as this guy is hard to catch !!


----------



## Picklehead (Feb 12, 2013)

Ok, I gotta get clarified. I, like Rick, am thinking of a crayfish, a little lobster-like creature that lives in water? Do these things burrow like moles? Is this the same animal? Smallmouth love crawdads/crayfish! Maybe I can catch one of those in the spring and send it to you to put under your shop.


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

This critter is kinda like what you find in the creeks and rivers, but is a hell of a lot tougher. I'm not sure that a small mouth would give them a second look. I have caught a few of these monsters by dangling a night crawler down in one of their fresh holes. Just wait for the bite, then gently pull them up. And yes, they do burrow like moles. These things usually leave a pile of mud where their "door" is.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

All you need is a small gator!


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

10-4 on the gator . . . .


----------



## lightcs1776 (Nov 14, 2013)

I don't know how to catch 'em., but I sure do know how to eat 'em. I love having crawdads when I visit the beautiful South.


----------

